# CO2 and unconsumed conmercial wine



## Bruer (8/1/18)

Has anyone flushed bottles of half drunk wine with co2? Does it help to prevent it turning after a few days? Can it stay open longer?


----------



## Mardoo (8/1/18)

Repressurising sparkling wine absolutely extends shelf life of opened bottles. It doesn’t just keep the sparkle, but the flavour life is extended by 3 to 4 days. Haven’t tried it with still wine.


----------



## laxation (8/1/18)

At chambers winery in rutherglen they use nitrogen for all their wines (edit: while sitting for tasting). Outside of maybe making it fizzy, when I asked them, they said no problems using co2 to do the same


----------



## pcqypcqy (9/1/18)

I try to do this if I know I won't finish it straight away (i.e. next day).

I think the best way is to poke some gas line in the neck as far down as you can without submerging, and flushing it slowly from below. Hopefully this will displace some of the air out of the bottle allowing you to put the cap back on a CO2 rich environment.

Proper flushing for long term storage needs LOTS of gas, but this method uses a little and extends the life by a few days/weeks.

I believe there are lids you can get for this sort of thing, I've seen some restaurants use them for bottles they serve by the glass.


----------



## MHB (9/1/18)

The serve by the glass systems I have looked at use Argon to both dispense and prevent oxidisation.
CO2 would help displace O2, but it's very soluble and will affect the pH of the wine causing flavour changes - probably fine for a couple of days at home - not really an acceptable option for a bottle of Grange that might be sitting for weeks.
If you kept CO2 overpressure on cold wine for any length of time it would take up a lot get some fizz and taste very different.
Nitrogen is widely used in packaging, mostly because equipment that de-oxygenates air has become very inexpensive (in commercial terms). Even biscuits and potato chips are MAP (Modified Atmosphere Packaged) to retain freshness.
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/18)

What is this wine-kept-for-more-than-a-day that you speak of?


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/18)

MHB said:


> The serve by the glass systems I have looked at use Argon to both dispense and prevent oxidisation.
> CO2 would help displace O2, but it's very soluble and will affect the pH of the wine causing flavour changes - probably fine for a couple of days at home - not really an acceptable option for a bottle of Grange that might be sitting for weeks.
> If you kept CO2 overpressure on cold wine for any length of time it would take up a lot get some fizz and taste very different.
> Nitrogen is widely used in packaging, mostly because equipment that de-oxygenates air has become very inexpensive (in commercial terms). Even biscuits and potato chips are MAP (Modified Atmosphere Packaged) to retain freshness.
> Mark


Not to mention Brewman's hops. Go Steve.


----------



## earle (9/1/18)

Bribie G said:


> What is this wine-kept-for-more-than-a-day that you speak of?


Comes in a bag in a box.


----------



## Coodgee (9/1/18)

What is this thing called wine you speak of?


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/18)

earle said:


> Comes in a bag in a box.


Aha, like that Fruity Lexia I used to drink. That's wine that lasts two days. Got it.


----------



## Mardoo (9/1/18)

You mean the hangover?


----------



## Grott (13/1/18)

Bribie G said:


> Aha, like that Fruity Lexia I used to drink. That's wine that lasts two days. Got it.



So you’d remember Barossa Pearl as well, the pink or the white?


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/18)

Cold Duck.


----------



## Brewno Marz (13/1/18)

Bribie G said:


> Cold Duck.


ahhh...Cold Duck...or Blue Nun kept cold in your Decor 2 bottle cooler, but where did you hide your Coolibah?


----------



## wynnum1 (13/1/18)

* Sunnyvale Fruity Lexia Cask 4L* 

Dan Murphy case of 4 $20.99 is this the correct price.


----------



## Maheel (13/1/18)

wynnum1 said:


> * Sunnyvale Fruity Lexia Cask 4L*
> 
> Dan Murphy case of 4 $20.99 is this the correct price.



seems to be
https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_86876/sunnyvale-fruity-lexia-cask-4l

have a read of the reviews.... lol

one reckons it even good when warm... makes me want to give it a try and give up HB'ing


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/18)

And they don't wake the whole street up on recycling truck day.


----------



## Grott (14/1/18)

A year of drinking that (vs home brew), check your liver & kidneys before and after.


----------

